# my trunk opens on its own!!!



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There are some threads on this already. Do a search. If I find it Ill edit my post with the link. But I know you arent the only one. obviously something adjusted improperly.

Edit: Look here. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtse...evrolet-cruze-pictures/6669-heres-my-eco.html


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

just a side bar i have a D- ring so there is no way for me to accidentally push it either... i check it before i go in every night and still it will be open two or three times a week


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah i looked thru the other threads ... sorry don't mean to duplicate but anyone have a solution yet


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Take it to the dealer and have it adjusted. Thats the first thing I would do without even reading a thread anywhere. Its under warranty for at least 36,000 miles. Ive had leather seats replaced under the 3/36 in other cars for wear. Surely they will fix a trunk mechanism.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Go to your dealer. Its corroded wires. They should be able to see the TSB For it.


----------



## KYntryMom (Apr 22, 2015)

*Another problem*

I have had this happen with the fob hanging inside on a hook. I SAW it happen. It has also happened in a shopping plaza with a trunk full from shopping while I was in another store. This has been happening 5-10 times a day for several days. HOW MANY DEFECTS DOES THIS CAR HAVE????????


----------



## Cruze15girl (Sep 19, 2015)

*Cruze 2015 trunk opening on its own!!*

Mine is a 2015. I just bought it in May 2015 and this has happened to me three times! This is not good for a new car. My friend has a 2012 Cruze and her neighbor saw it open during the night. I have made an appointment for Monday at the dealership. Hope they fix it!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Constant problem with always hot, meaning 12 V is always applied to an appliance, and high input impedance to either MOSFET power transistors or microcontroller inputs, Cruze rear trunk switch uses this, well at least on the 2012.

Moisture inside of the contacts of this switch that is electrically conductive can emulate a closed switch that occurs during high humidity conditions or rain. Designed by inept engineers that don't look outside where the vehicle is and locked up in front of their computers.

Just saying you have to note the environmental conditions as well when your trunk opens by itself, and if these are not present when your dealer is looking at your car, he will say nothing is wrong.

Adding a 10K ohm resistor at the input of a microcontroller, can bleed off these leakage currents, but Oh my God, this will add a third of a cent to the assembly cost. 

More common is mounting this switch to the trunk exposed to the environment, lots of vacuum back there that sucks in debris that corrodes the non-hermetically sealed switch contacts so they don't work at all. Only protection is that rubber like button, but just laid in there. Does help to remove it and seal the outside edge with RTV, but dey don't dis. So you wonder why you have problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze15girl said:


> Mine is a 2015. I just bought it in May 2015 and this has happened to me three times! This is not good for a new car. My friend has a 2012 Cruze and her neighbor saw it open during the night. I have made an appointment for Monday at the dealership. Hope they fix it!!


Hi Cruze15girl, 

Very sorry for the unexpected concerns regarding your new Cruze! We would be more than happy to assist and get you in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I would just go have the 2 shot trunk release installed. I had it done on my 2012. I have never had the trunk open, itself on my 2014, and its 20 months old now, with 57K on it.

Read this thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html


----------



## CruzeTech001 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze - truck opens up randomly at least 5 times a day- even while driving, even when I was on the freeway. BIG SAFETY HAZZARD! I called dealership. and asked what i could do, they said that my car is still under warranty, but they told me that its not a current recall issue so if I valued my safety, I need to come in and pay them to fix it. Wow. really? I have had this car for 1 year and have been to the service department at least 10 times for issues. so tired of this car and all of its issues


----------



## Harry Dolphin (Jun 9, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Cruze15girl,
> 
> Very sorry for the unexpected concerns regarding your new Cruze! We would be more than happy to assist and get you in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response!
> 
> ...


I bought a 2012 Cruze last October from my local Chevy dealer. Since than, the trunk has opened eleven times or so. Most are when I'm parked at work. It's closed when I go into the building, but when I come out at lunch, it has been open. Three or four times, the trunk opened when I was sitting in the driver's seat. At no time have I pushed the trunk open button. 
I asked about this when I had the oil changed. The service department said they would check it out. But it is still continuing. This is very frustrating!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Harry Dolphin said:


> Three or four times, the trunk opened when I was sitting in the driver's seat. At no time have I pushed the trunk open button.


But where was the fob at the time? Probably in your pants pocket where it could have been pushed. 

If the car is under B2B warranty, go back to the dealer and complain. (And ask them to check for bulletin PI0924B).

If the car is out of B2B, then go on the internet, look for Part Number 12126045 (About $60) and replace the relay as described here:
New 2X Trunk Release Relay
If the dealer does it out of warranty the part will be about double that plus labor.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Harry Dolphin said:


> I bought a 2012 Cruze last October from my local Chevy dealer. Since than, the trunk has opened eleven times or so. Most are when I'm parked at work. It's closed when I go into the building, but when I come out at lunch, it has been open. Three or four times, the trunk opened when I was sitting in the driver's seat. At no time have I pushed the trunk open button.
> I asked about this when I had the oil changed. The service department said they would check it out. But it is still continuing. This is very frustrating!





ChevyGuy said:


> But where was the fob at the time? Probably in your pants pocket where it could have been pushed.
> 
> If the car is under B2B warranty, go back to the dealer and complain. (And ask them to check for bulletin PI0924B).
> 
> ...


Unless Harry has an LTZ then the fob is sticking out from the ignition cylinder.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Harry Dolphin said:


> I bought a 2012 Cruze last October from my local Chevy dealer. Since than, the trunk has opened eleven times or so. Most are when I'm parked at work. It's closed when I go into the building, but when I come out at lunch, it has been open. Three or four times, the trunk opened when I was sitting in the driver's seat. At no time have I pushed the trunk open button.
> I asked about this when I had the oil changed. The service department said they would check it out. But it is still continuing. This is very frustrating!


Hey Harry Dolphin,

We regret to hear about your ongoing trunk concerns with your Cruze and recognize your frustrations. If you would like to continue working with your dealership for a diagnosis, we would be happy to provide additional assistance. Feel free to send us a private message. 
Best,

Cristina 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Unless Harry has an LTZ then the fob is sticking out from the ignition cylinder.


The LTZ has that feature as standard, but I think some of the other trim models have it - at least as a option.

The other common problem is a bad trunk switch. But I don't think that can open the trunk with the car parked, engine off and the fob more than 10 feet away. OTOH, a "pushed fob" has quite a bit of range. I live in a cement building two floors above my car - I can still activate it from inside my apartment.

I also had the same problem. It largely disappeared when I moved my largest key to be in front of the fob's buttons to act as a button guard. But I did get the dealer to install the relay as a B2B warranty item. (But I did have to be persistent - even enlisting the help of Chevy Customer service.)

So, unless Harry has a problem that none of us have run into before, I'll bet his fob was somewhere where the button could have been pushed. At least that's a known issue.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

there is a preliminary information bulletin for it it was happening to my wife's Malibu, yours falls under the same bulletin i thought the same thing as you there is no way I hit the button my keys are on the counter. I put the relay in and it hasn't done it since. the part number is 19119267 and they call it a two shot trunk release relay


----------



## ajbrumbaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruz and the trunk was opening daily as in I would go out and shut it at least 4 times in an 8 hour work day. I took it in and the Dealership replaced a part in it and said it was covered under warranty as the Cruz's were known for this. You couldn't open it with the button under the trunk, you had to use the FOB. Well it started doing it again (I think it was around 50,000 miles the first time and now I have 86,000). I took it to the same dealership and they are trying to tell me I have to replace a piece in the FOB at a cost of $75 plus labor PLUS a piece in the trunk for a total cost of approximately $300. I said that doesn't make sense, I've never had issues with the FOB first of all and they didn't have to do that the first time and it is the exact same issues. He said it's the only way to get the FOB to work. It is the only thing that does work to open the trunk. I asked them if there is any warranty since they have already fixed it once. Currently, they are rather upset with me because I refuse to just approve a $300 fix. They are supposedly talking to their manager and going to get back to me. Just went and picked up my car...talk about the cold shoulder! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it at this point as it pops open whenever it chooses. One night the Police stopped and knocked on my door to let me know it was open on the street. I love the Cruz but don't love this fiasco.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ajbrumbaugh said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruz and the trunk was opening daily as in I would go out and shut it at least 4 times in an 8 hour work day. I took it in and the Dealership replaced a part in it and said it was covered under warranty as the Cruz's were known for this. You couldn't open it with the button under the trunk, you had to use the FOB. Well it started doing it again (I think it was around 50,000 miles the first time and now I have 86,000). I took it to the same dealership and they are trying to tell me I have to replace a piece in the FOB at a cost of $75 plus labor PLUS a piece in the trunk for a total cost of approximately $300. I said that doesn't make sense, I've never had issues with the FOB first of all and they didn't have to do that the first time and it is the exact same issues. He said it's the only way to get the FOB to work. It is the only thing that does work to open the trunk. I asked them if there is any warranty since they have already fixed it once. Currently, they are rather upset with me because I refuse to just approve a $300 fix. They are supposedly talking to their manager and going to get back to me. Just went and picked up my car...talk about the cold shoulder! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it at this point as it pops open whenever it chooses. One night the Police stopped and knocked on my door to let me know it was open on the street. I love the Cruz but don't love this fiasco.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Just to make sure...

It is really easy to butt dial the trunk with the fob in your pocket. If you have done nothing to your trunk lid, like add a spoiler or springs, or reset the OEM springs, the trunk may look closed and will stay down say until you go to stop and the forward momentum opens the trunk. What I did to stop all that, or at least warn me, I installed an additional trunk spring. Actually, since I've added a spoiler, I used two. What this does is cause the trunk to completely open when the latch is released. No halfway sh!+. Later I added an interior trunk release as well.

Do not forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Sillysmiles101 (Sep 30, 2019)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Cruze15girl,
> 
> Very sorry for the unexpected concerns regarding your new Cruze! We would be more than happy to assist and get you in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response!
> 
> ...


At what point will these be recalled. My Cruze has had this problem ever since I bought it, but they never would fix it since they didn't see it happen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Recalls are strictly for safety issues. There's already a bulletin about the fixes. Depending on the year, it's either a software update, or replacing a relay.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*TSB #PI0924B Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked *
*NHTSA ID #10135230*

*Summary:* This preliminary bulletin provides a procedure to install a new relay to control the trunk opening up when the button has been accidentally pressed.
*TSB #PIC5492A Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening or Trunk Inoperative, DTC B3618 *
*NHTSA ID #10112677*

*Summary:* This Preliminary Information communication provides information to the technician about vehicles that have a Diagnostic Trouble Code B101D-37 history in the Vehicle Communication Interface Module or telematics communication interface control.
And just for <GRINS>:

How-To: Replace Trunk Switch


----------

